# ..::*Torre Mayor vs Torres Parque Central*::.. <LatinAmerica's Tallest Skyscrapers>



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

TORRE MAYOR - Mexico (225m/55 Pisos)






TORRES PARQUE CENTRAL - Venezuela (221m/56 Pisos)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

it's torre mayor of course


----------



## revival (Jul 15, 2006)

Torre Mayor its LOGIC!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..I like this pic,*

I like this picture, that's the reason why I think these towers look nicer than Torre Mayor in Mexico City. In 4 years!!! Top 7 buildings in Latin America!!!PANAMA!


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Parque Central, Caracas IMO.


----------



## revival (Jul 15, 2006)

panamaboy9016 said:


> I like this picture, that's the reason why I think these towers look nicer than Torre Mayor in Mexico City. In 4 years!!! Top 7 buildings in Latin America!!!PANAMA!


I love that picture too its really good, but trust me, torre mayor its wonderfull if you compare it. Actually Torre mayor is the substitute of these Venezuelan twin towers cuz is taller.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Torre Mayor >>>> Parque Central


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

blimey, such a complicated comparisson, I consider the 3 towers are great, both proyects being exellent examples of Mexico's and Venezuela's progress, sadly the Torres del Parque Central are currently very run down. Hope to see that glass shine again over Caracas.


----------



## Venezuelacom (Sep 12, 2002)

*More From Parque Central*

In the 70's










From Parque Los Caobos









West Tower


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Oh ok,*



revival said:


> I love that picture too its really good, but trust me, torre mayor its wonderfull if you compare it. Actually Torre mayor is the substitute of these Venezuelan twin towers cuz is taller.


Thank you for the information!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

That pic of Torres parque central looks amazing!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Parque Central Tower looks awesome...


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I prefer the towers of Parque Central, they have a more unique look.


----------



## HOUSECLUBBING (Mar 5, 2006)

Torre Mayor. It's modern.


----------



## RC8 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Torres de Parque Central will look much better after the renovation following the big fire is finished:




























Fortunately the East tower was dismantled superficially, and it's starting to look great.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey wait a minute! Its two against one!! Not fair!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

TORRES PARQUE CENTRAL looks better.


----------



## PuroTequila (Aug 4, 2006)

*Torre Mayor...!*

Torre Mayor...Easy, It's a Huge inovation, specially for México city, who has earthquackes. It's a intelligent tower, so I chose Torre Mayor


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Torre Mayor is a great one!


----------



## Betrayer (May 23, 2004)

i like torres del parque central, but i prefer Torre Mayor because of his shape and architecture....


----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

Some photos of Torre Mayor.....

I took ones of *sdtj*, some are his photos, enjoy them!!! :cheers:


----------



## .:Veneco:. (Jan 20, 2007)

Miso said:


> Me da un poco de risa tu opinión, no te ofendas porque Torre Mayor ah demostrado tener mayor preferencia.
> Torres del parque central sí, son un ícono y son bellas, pero en la arquitectura se inova y se trasciende, Torre Mayor es un ejemplo de ello. No se necesita quemarse o estar hecha de millones de kilos de concreto para ser un gran ícono, de diseño, de ingeniería, de instalaciones, etc. Creo que tus comentarios ofensivos no tienen fundamentos tus palabras sólo son simples opiniones y no hechos. En cambio, yo no cuestionaré parque central porque es buena arquitectura y es, al igual que torre mayor, un orgullo para latinoamerica, que pena que hables así de edifcios latinoamericanos....
> 
> ... torre mayor es buena por si sola, no necesita a una gemela. Es cuestión de diseño y calidad no de quién tiene más torres...
> ...


disculpe usted pues!!! por utilizar "i love".

jamas fue mi intencion hacer suponer que esto se trataba de quien tiene mas torres.

la verdad no me imagino una gemela de la torre mayor...., pero no voy a cuestionar edificios latinoamericanos.


----------



## jaetguz (Sep 6, 2006)

no es por nada..pero esta mas bonita la torre de Venezuela...se mura mucha mas moderna...y konmas estetika..no se...pokito mas bajita..pero mas impresionante!!


----------



## Ricardot14 (May 3, 2007)

jona said:


> no manches no te alteres, las tres torres tienen sus cosas buenas y cosas malas, la torre mayor es un icono de la ingenieria en Mexico, como lo son las de Parque Central en Venezuela.hno: :nuts:
> 
> Sin embargo me gusta mas torre Mayor por que es mas nueva, y tiene un look bonito y simple.
> 
> otra cosa sabias que Ciudad de Mexico es una de las metropolis con menos contaminacion de latinoamerica........ Saludos


hey... Tienes problemas? jajaja me da risa tu comentario, quieren saber cual es la ciudad mas contaminada del MUNDO! no hablemos de latinoamerica sino del MUNDO pasense por aki... http://www.plataformaurbana.cl/archive/2006/06/10/las-ciudades-mas-contaminadas-del-mundo/ para darles una pista es la capital de mexico xD jajajaja


----------



## Ricardot14 (May 3, 2007)

jaetguz said:


> no es por nada..pero esta mas bonita la torre de Venezuela...se mura mucha mas moderna...y konmas estetika..no se...pokito mas bajita..pero mas impresionante!!


pero si son 5 metros xD a la vista son del mismo tamaño... total nuestras torres seguiran siendo icono del tercermundo y de latinoamerica


----------



## Ricardot14 (May 3, 2007)

jaetguz said:


> no es por nada..pero esta mas bonita la torre de Venezuela...se mura mucha mas moderna...y konmas estetika..no se...pokito mas bajita..pero mas impresionante!!


pero si son 5 metros xD a la vista son del mismo tamaño... total nuestras torres seguiran siendo icono del tercermundo y de latinoamerica  salu2


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

Ricardot14 said:


> hey... Tienes problemas? jajaja me da risa tu comentario, quieren saber cual es la ciudad mas contaminada del MUNDO! no hablemos de latinoamerica sino del MUNDO pasense por aki... http://www.plataformaurbana.cl/archive/2006/06/10/las-ciudades-mas-contaminadas-del-mundo/ para darles una pista es la capital de mexico xD jajajaja


no te cairía mal un poco de actualización viejo... jaja hey ya sabes que la torre sears ya no es la más alta del mundo??? es mera curiosidad...


----------



## SoHype! (Aug 7, 2006)

For miles the mexican Torre Mayor


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

Sin duda La Torre Mayor. Hasta su mismo nombre lo dice.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

The technology behind Torre Mayor is amazing. It can withstand a magnitude 8 earthquake without anyone inside even realizing it.


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow! That is amazing!!


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ricardot14 said:


> hey... Tienes problemas? jajaja me da risa tu comentario, quieren saber cual es la ciudad mas contaminada del MUNDO! no hablemos de latinoamerica sino del MUNDO pasense por aki... http://www.plataformaurbana.cl/archive/2006/06/10/las-ciudades-mas-contaminadas-del-mundo/ para darles una pista es la capital de mexico xD jajajaja


No es por desvirtuar el tema, pero es comun que la gente este poco informada de la situacion actual de la contaminacion en la Cd. de Mexico. Aqui esta una grafica de un estudio del Banco Mundial hecho en el 2006:


Shot at 2007-07-31

El articulo lo puedes encontrar en la BBC:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/5072642.stm


----------



## Velkan (May 20, 2006)

My vote goes to Torre Mayor :banana:


----------



## Velkan (May 20, 2006)

jet_75 said:


> No es por desvirtuar el tema, pero es comun que la gente este poco informada de la situacion actual de la contaminacion en la Cd. de Mexico. Aqui esta una grafica de un estudio del Banco Mundial hecho en el 2006:
> 
> 
> Shot at 2007-07-31
> ...


You're right, Mexico City being the world's most polluted city is as common of a misconception as believing that it is the biggest city in the world.

And just for the record, the Federal district's government is recently making an effort to encourage people to use bicycles more, in order to lower the air pollution levels even more kay:


----------



## Lord Neoxis Celextus (May 6, 2009)

por logica la maravillosa torre mayor, que esta dentro de los 5 rascacielos mas seguros del mundo, juntocon otras dos torres mexicanas: Torre ejecutiva de PEMEX y la ya clasica entre los chilangos Torre Latinoamericana


----------



## AleksIII (Nov 16, 2006)

ld::lock:


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

What I do not like about Parque Central is that it is very poorly maintained with shoddy construction and the surrounding areas are very dangerous at night.


----------



## marino354 (Sep 26, 2008)

Por mucho la Torre Mayor


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

Son estilos arquitectonicos muy distintos... La torre mayor es mas actual! No me son comparables. El color del CW de la torres mayor es espectacular!


----------



## victor187 (Apr 1, 2009)

now its fear 2 vs 2







http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5380/torrereformaiq8dd2.jpg


----------

